# Replacing Fuel Filler Door



## B16_2010 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello all,

My name is Jason and I am new to the forums! I own a 2010 Nissan Sentra SL with the MR20DE. As owners know, the gas door on these cars are opened from the inside via a switch that you press down on and the door pops open. Well, a few years ago, I had a friend attempt to open the gas door the wrong way and essentially bent the housing to the point where now, I'm lucky if the door pops open at all. I've literally had to take my physical key and pry it open because the housing is so messed up. Nissan wants over $500 to replace, I'm looking to get a replacement gas door from a sentra at a local junk yard and paint it myself. The only problem is I cannot find one video on how to remove it and honestly after looking at it, I have no idea where to start. I was wondering if anyone here has replaced one or knows how to replace it and could let me know. I have plenty of tools, just don't know where to start on getting this door removed and replaced with a new one.:crying: Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

